# I feel naked when.......



## Ronni (Jan 25, 2019)

.......I leave the house without earrings on.  I have a large collection of costume jewelry because I'm social and do lots of things, but even if I'm just running out to the grocery store, or to get gas, or even early this morning just a quick trip to the post office to drop a package, if I'm not wearing a pair of earrings, i just feel naked and almost-but-not-quite uncomfortable.  I know that's weird. It's just the way I am. 

What about you...what do you feel naked without?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 25, 2019)

Lipstick.

Even though I’ve pretty  much quit putting make up on unless it’s a special event or a visit to the dr. I always put lipstick on when I go out.

In fact, When Pickles sees me putting it on, he runs to his bed because he knows I’m leaving.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 25, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Lipstick.
> 
> Even though I’ve pretty  much quit putting make up on unless it’s a special event or a visit to the dr. I always put lipstick on when I go out.
> 
> In fact, When Pickles sees me putting it on, he runs to his bed because he knows I’m leaving.



Yes!!!!  Well, not lipstick but chapstick!  Burt's Bees to be specific, Vitamin E and Peppermint to be exact!    If I'm not wearing chapstick I feel naked.  If I'm not wearing chapstick OR earrings, I feel COMPLETELY exposed and vulnerable!!!  :hopelessness: :upset:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 25, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Yes!!!!  Well, not lipstick but chapstick!  Burt's Bees to be specific, Vitamin E and Peppermint to be exact!    If I'm not wearing chapstick I feel naked.  If I'm not wearing chapstick OR earrings, I feel COMPLETELY exposed and vulnerable!!!  :hopelessness: :upset:



Ive used the tinted Burt’s Bees chapstick...liked it.  Then quit for awhile, should go back to it especially in winter.


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2019)

When I take off all my clothes.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2019)

A necktie.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 25, 2019)

same as  drifter


----------



## Ronni (Jan 25, 2019)

drifter said:


> When I take off all my clothes.





twinkles said:


> same as  drifter



Well guys so do I!!  :lol:

C'mon, play along!  What, other than _actually_ being buck nekkid, makes you _feel_ like you are???


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 25, 2019)

I’ll also add polish on my toes.

I don’t usually do pedicures in winter and I just looked at my feet without any socks on and they look naked....UGH!

Think since I got a $39 raise in widows benefits I’ll treat myself to one soon.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 25, 2019)

The nakedest I've felt lately was when my upper denture broke & was out for repair & my face was sort of caved in. Can't wear just one.  Couldn't put any lipstick on because I looked like I didn't have any lips . It was awful! Thought about wearing a mask so folks would just think I either had or was worried about the flu. Kept my hand over my mouth a lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2019)

Moisturiser... and lipstick


If I forget the moisturiser my face feels dry all day, and I'm so aware of it ... and I can't go anywhere without lipstick, even if it's only nude coloured ( oops unintended pun)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

I got used to not wearing makeup, so that doesn't bother me unless going out to lunch or a social gathering.

I never did wear jewelry all the time, and now, just a gold dome ring, nothing else.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2019)

My glasses that I have worn for 71 years. Not the same pair though.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I got used to not wearing makeup, so that doesn't bother me unless going out to lunch or a social gathering.
> 
> I never did wear jewelry all the time, and now, just a gold dome ring, nothing else.



What's a dome ring RR?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Ronni said:


> What's a dome ring RR?



Ronni, just a ring that is raised in front into a dome shape. Mine is very simple, couldn't find a pic.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 25, 2019)

Ronni;967827 said:
			
		

> What about you...what do you feel naked without?



Funny, I never feel naked when at my place, even though I seldom wear much at all in summer.

But

When in town?

If I don’t have keys in my right pocket, money clip in my left pocket, and wallet in my back button up pocket?....I’m naked.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2019)

wristwatch (yeah, I'm one of the few who wear one when I go out)
lipstick
sunglasses


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 25, 2019)

Like applecruncher, my wristwatch. You would be surprised how often I'm asked for the time.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't have my wristwatch on.


----------



## Wren (Jan 26, 2019)

I don’t have a handbag or shoulder bag with me


----------



## toffee (Jan 26, 2019)

yeah i know what u mean about not having earings in hhahahahahah..



Spoiler: Pierced rings all over the body


----------



## Ronni (Jan 26, 2019)

toffee said:


> yeah i know what u mean about not having earings in hhahahahahah..
> 
> View attachment 61525



Dear God!!!!


----------



## IKE (Jan 26, 2019)

toffee said:


> yeah i know what u mean about not having earings in hhahahahahah..
> 
> View attachment 61525


----------



## twinkles (Jan 26, 2019)

purse-phone- watch


----------



## Linda (Jan 26, 2019)

A plastic bag with a book, a pen, a notebook, and maybe my little container of vitamins and herbs I take each day.  This is besides my purse and phone of course.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 27, 2019)

Having just read this post, I notice that Laurie mentioned a necktie.  At secondary school, it was a matter of pride to be able to tie a 'full Windsor' knot in your tie.  This didn't matter much at university, but my work was mostly a suit and tie environment.  I haven't worn a tie since I stopped work some 12 years ago so I wondered if I could remember how to tie a Windsor knot.  I dug out an old tie and yes!, I could remember.  Maybe a bit like riding a bike, you don't forget.

I feel 'naked' without my wedding ring and wristwatch.


----------



## toffee (Feb 10, 2019)

ike said:


>


  lollol


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

Yep. My rings. Don't wear them around the house.I can't get in my car without them. Very strange..


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2019)

I feel naked when....I have no clothes on


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2019)

toffee said:


> yeah i know what u mean about not having earings in hhahahahahah..
> 
> View attachment 61525



Just why? :shrug:
Thats disgusting looking.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I feel naked when....I have no clothes on



That is a Good feelin'


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2020)

Me too about the earrings Ronni !!  I forgot to put a pair on and went out one time and I was horrified when I realized it.  I don't have pierced ears and have clip ons to match all my outfits.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Yup .. pierced earrings, and yup again with coloured lip balm. Not so lost without wristwatch as phone has the time/date.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My glasses that I have worn for 71 years. Not the same pair though.


Well, I've got that one covered.  I can't even get out of bed without mine, so I wouldn't leave the house without them.  In fact, my optometrist asked me, "Where the hell did you get these eyes?"


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2020)

.....I take my clothes off...


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel naked when...

I'm out in nature on a warm sunny day.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel naked when I go to a party and don't know anyone there.

In fact I dream about it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 26, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I feel naked when I go to a party and don't know anyone there.
> 
> In fact I dream about it.


Yes, that can be awkward.

And it sounds like an interesting topic for another thread - Let's go start  a thread called "Breaking the Ice" shall we? _(After doing a search for similar threads first - of course.)_


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

I only feel naked when I take my clothes off. One of my sisters feels naked if she hasn't got any makeup on. I never wear any, I dislike the feeling of it on my skin.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 27, 2020)

When I am naked of course. Summer heat = less clothing


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

I take off my clothes.. No comment from you @treeguy64


----------



## peppermint (Feb 5, 2020)

My phone, my purse, earings….

A list if going to the store, always my necklace, a watch, and look decent....You never know who you will bump into in the store....or any where else in the town....


----------



## peppermint (Feb 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> .....I take my clothes off...


Really!!!!!!!


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2020)

That would be an interesting question to ask people at the nude beach...…...


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I take off my clothes.. No comment from you @treeguy64


Oh baby, baby!


----------



## GoGlo (Feb 7, 2020)

I feel naked without me eyebrows on. I am very good at making it look like I have more than I really do.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 8, 2020)

I feel naked when the leaves fall off trees.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 16, 2020)

I used to feel naked without my wedding ring until I got divorced and took it off permanently. Now, I feel free as a butterfly .


----------



## Marlene (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm without lipstick, mascara, and my phone


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 16, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Oh baby, baby!


HEY NOW.. HEEYYYYY


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 22, 2021)

Whether it's something that needs a collar & tie, or whether it's a casual open neck shirt, I have been described as pedantic over my appearance. But my wife does have a wonderful retort if questioned about her's or my appearance. She adopts a nose in the air attitude and says: "One has standards, Dahling," emphasising the word darling for good effect.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 22, 2021)

without my wristwatch and pocket knife.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2021)

My wallet and watch. Oh, and my hearing aids and glasses.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 22, 2021)

Just like @Pappy except the wallet. The hubby is my wallet. lol


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2021)

Earrings, watch & phone.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2021)

Pierced earrings, rings and handbag.


----------



## feywon (Sep 22, 2021)

What do i feel naked without? * Clothes!*   And cap if going outside, have to protect eyes from UV rays till the Transitions lens darken.


If leaving our property, need purse and car keys. Often just take the wallet that has my Driver's License and key ring with PO Box keys attached, depends on where headed and why.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 22, 2021)

My cap.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

Clothes!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2021)

my glasses!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2021)

fatboy said:


> my glasses!!


Welcome fat boy. I see you’ve been hiding in my freezer again.


----------



## Shero (Sep 23, 2021)

another thread gone down to Hades!!


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

I feel naked, so to speak, without my Kindle, my phone, and my wallet. In the winter, I can carry those things in my barn coat's pockets, but in the summer, I have to carry a purse (which is a PITA).


----------



## Macfan (Sep 23, 2021)

whenever I wear a hospital 'gown'  . Don...


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

Macfan said:


> whenever I wear a hospital 'gown'  . Don...


Ask for two of them. Wear one the usual way, with the other one backwards and tied in back. I had to do that when I was pregnant with triplets because I was too large to fit into one large hospital gown. You, however, can skip the pregnancy part.


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 23, 2021)

I wear Cargo Pants as I carry 5 or 6 lbs or more of stuff....
You can hear me coming with all the clanking and rattling - ha 
Flashlight
Eye Glass Holder case
Cap or hat for the sun
Pen
Bandanna
Leatherman
Automatic knife
Little  Card Holder with ID and Credit Cards and LTC - made by a craftsman out of Alligator hide
Cash
Small Bottle liquid soap and sanitizer - been doing this for over 20 years due to working living overseas and the disgusting bathrooms on planes and airports
Tape Measure
Blistex
Little Altoid Tin with Antacid tablets
Comb
Smart Phone and charging cord
Spare magazine and


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2021)

Without my glasses, walker and keys.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Glasses, watch.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 24, 2021)

When I get caught without my bra! I hate wearing that thing!


----------



## Shero (Sep 24, 2021)

When my handsome pirate and I go swimming in the buff when no one about


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 24, 2021)

I get out of the shower and don't have my towel...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 26, 2021)

I yearn for nakedness when I’m with my wife.


----------

